

What I Learnt By Working With Two Startups At a Time? - pallavkaushish
https://medium.com/on-startups/9dbb431bd0

======
madospace
Absolutely true, Working on multiple ideas will make you out of focus &
socializing which will help you grow yourself and your Idea.

